

Dutch schools have comprehensive sexuality education starting in kindergarten - mprat
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/updates/spring-fever/

======
cyphunk
A teacher in the US finding a way to teach sex ed in a state that forbids
saying condom:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06kT9yfj7QE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06kT9yfj7QE)

